# DIY Caramel Popcorn recipe wanted.



## Jansen (2/2/19)

Good morning all,

I hope I post this in the right thread as I am not posting a recipe but requesting one.

Let me start off by saying one of my favorite e-juices is the Caramel Popcorn by Centurion vapes but due to financial constraints and my vaping habit I am looking for a DIY recipe that is very similar to it. (See attached image)

It would be really appreciated if anyone can assist me.
Cheers and happy clouds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn (2/2/19)

Here is a good start...

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/list?q=...only=0&adaptedfrom=&sort=score&direction=desc

Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GSM500 (2/2/19)

Here is another recipe for you to try.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jansen (2/2/19)

Thanks for the feedback guys, it is appreciated! Did any of you mix one of there recipes before? I would like to know that someone at least tried them before and can give first-hand reviews/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GSM500 (2/2/19)

Jansen said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys, it is appreciated! Did any of you mix one of there recipes before? I would like to know that someone at least tried them before and can give first-hand reviews/


The Recipe that I have provided a link to is by a seasoned mixer. The notes provided by the mixer on this recipe show that a reasonable amount of knowledge and effort went into it.

I personally don't like the taste of popcorn in a vape so I would not mix it up, but I have mixed up others by this mixer. If I wanted to mix a caramel popcorn, I'd probably start with it if the flavours were easily available.

The alternative is to try this one shot.

Hope you get your Caramel Popcorn just the way you want it, Good Luck.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jansen (5/2/19)

Thanks so much I will be giving it a try then. It seems like a very intricate recipe and looking at it one can see that a lot of work went into it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

